# JMS und Feuerwand



## happy_robot (16. Apr 2009)

hi,

weiß jemand von euch wie ich dem JBOSS 5 konfigurieren muss damit er JMS auch mit firewall kann?
hab mir nen topic zu meinem server aufgebaut und es klappt auch alles. sobald ich die firewall dicht mache kriege ich zwar context und alles noch (1099, 1098).
connectionfactory und session bekomme ich auch, nur die connection bekomme ich nicht.....

mfg und danke im voraus


----------



## FArt (16. Apr 2009)

Das wird über JBoss Remoting realisiert und an der ConnectionFactory eingetragen.

Such dir ein Protokoll aus, dass die Firewall durchlässt bzw. mache die entsprechenden Ports auf.

JBoss Messaging User's Guide ff

Bei JBoss gibt es dazu Einträge im Wiki, Tests, Doku, ...


----------



## happy_robot (16. Apr 2009)

das habe ich alles schon gefunden und hilft leider nicht weiter.
die original-doku ist alles andere als transparent und alles was man sonst so "von privat" findet ist copy-paste abgepinnt.
kanns mir niemand konkret sagen?

mit offener firewall funktioniert bereits alles wunderbar.
die connectionfactory usw bekomme ich auf dem client (auch mit firewall). schluss ist dann erst bei  createConnection().

mfg


----------

